# Grill mold after a couple of weeks ?



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

I smoked some ribs on memorial day and left the WSM in the shed.
 I got it out this morning and noticed fuzzy stuff all over the racks and water pan.
 I rinsed it all of thinking that the cooking temp would kill off any nasties.
 Now, half way through the cook of a small pork butt, I am wondering if it will be safe.
How bad is this stuff ?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2019)

You should be fine.  
Mold is heat sensitive and is killed at temps between 140 and 160 degrees.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 3, 2019)

I've had this happen before. As long as you washed everything off real good you should be fine.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I've had this happen before. As long as you washed everything off real good you should be fine.


 I kind if gave everything a rinse with the garden hose. The smoker has been at 225-260 degrees for the last 4 hours.
The butt seems to have stalled at 165 for quite a while.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2019)

Just for reference, when you store your smoker, make sure all vents are open. 
Maybe even prop the top open a little bit.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 3, 2019)

Clean your grates and bowl and avoid the nastiness to begin with.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

normanaj said:


> Clean your grates and bowl and avoid the nastiness to begin with.


In the future, okay. But, should I pitch the butt ?
All the WSM manual says is to scrub the grates with a piece of aluminum foil.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 3, 2019)

Are you smoking with water in the pan?


----------



## siege (Jul 3, 2019)

What everyone else said. Just FYI,  I try to keep my smokers open to a little air, either keeping the chimney open, or propping the door open. When I am ready to put the cover on, after cool down, I wipe the inside down with plain white vinegar. It's cheap, and food safe. Let it air out, and put it away 
I forgot to clean my MES once. Left the racks in after a  cook,  covered it up, when the weather warmed up and I went to use it, I got a rather unpleasant surprise. You know, like when a baby makes you a surprise. Oops.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Are you smoking with water in the pan?


Yes. The internal temp of the but has been at 165 for about 2 hrs.
Smoker temp wandering between 225 and 260.
Still new to this.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

Also, it was the white fuzzy stuff.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 3, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> I kind if gave everything a rinse with the garden hose. The smoker has been at 225-260 degrees for the last 4 hours.
> The butt seems to have stalled at 165 for quite a while.



You will be fine man. If it ever happens again I would use soap and water but no biggie IMO. Like secondhandsmoker said mold dies at 140 to 160.

You can wrap that butt up in foil to help it through the stall. You lose some of the hard bark but if that's not important will speed things up


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You will be fine man. If it ever happens again I would use soap and water but no biggie IMO. Like secondhandsmoker said mold dies at 140 to 160.
> 
> You can wrap that butt up in foil to help it through the stall. You lose some of the hard bark but if that's not important will speed things up


It's only been 4 hours so, I'm not that concerned with the stall.
 On my past cooks I shut all of the vents right away to cool the smoker.
 From now on, I'll open them all the way to burn off the grease and stuff.
 Then, vinegar and water the next day and leave the vents and door open afterwards.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> It's only been 4 hours so



Yep,  you have a ways to go.  
Just remember, butts can't tell time nor do they care what temp they're cooked at. 
Best way to tell when a butt is done is when it probes tender all the way around.
If it is a bone in butt, the bone will wiggle without needing force.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2019)

Everyone gave you great advice.  
Happy Smoking!


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

I have the Inkbird IRF-2s set at 195 for meat temp. will check it with a spot thermometer at several points when it gets there.
What's weird is that it just dropped 2 degrees.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Everyone gave you great advice.
> Happy Smoking!


 I appreciate the real time advice.  I'd hate to have to give my wife burgers tomorrow after getting a taste for pulled pork.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> I have the Inkbird IRF-2s set at 195 for meat temp. will check it with a spot thermometer at several points when it gets there.
> What's weird is that it just dropped 2 degrees.



You might want to go a little higher on that IT temp.  Between 203 and 206 is the guideline.

Yep, it is normal for the temp to drop some during the stall.  You are witnessing the cooling power of evaporation as the meat juices sweat out and indeed cool the meat.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> I appreciate the real time advice.  I'd hate to have to give my wife burgers tomorrow after getting a taste for pulled pork.



You are very welcome.  

Rest assured, you and your wife will be having some delicious pulled pork.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You might want to go a little higher on that IT temp.  Between 203 and 206 is the guideline.
> 
> Yep, it is normal for the temp to drop some during the stall.  You are witnessing the cooling power of evaporation as the meat juices sweat out and indeed cool the meat.


I've been using this as a general guide :https://virtualweberbullet.com/pork1.html


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You might want to go a little higher on that IT temp.  Between 203 and 206 is the guideline.
> 
> Yep, it is normal for the temp to drop some during the stall.  You are witnessing the cooling power of evaporation as the meat juices sweat out and indeed cool the meat.


Fascinating.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2019)

That is a good guide to go by for reference.
Though I do question the 190*.  
I am not saying it is wrong, just that I have never had a probe tender/ bone wiggling butt at 190. 
Then again, I don't wrap pork butts.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That is a good guide to go by for reference.
> Though I do question the 190*.
> I am not saying it is wrong, just that I have never had a probe tender/ bone wiggling butt at 190.
> Then again, I don't wrap pork butts.


He's got me off to a good start, especially with the beginners chicken.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

Maybe the foil wrap takes it from 190 to 203 ish ?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> Maybe the foil wrap takes it from 190 to 203 ish ?



Yes, it will.


----------



## siege (Jul 3, 2019)

If you are opening the smoker to poke the meat with an instant read thermometer,  the temp will drop each time you open the door. 
The less you fuss with it, the faster and more evenly it will cook.
Low and slow can try your patience,  but it's worth the wait. Hang in there !


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

siege said:


> If you are opening the smoker to poke the meat with an instant read thermometer,  the temp will drop each time you open the door.
> The less you fuss with it, the faster and more evenly it will cook.
> Low and slow can try your patience,  but it's worth the wait. Hang in there !



After 7.5 hours it's at 171 degrees.  I though a little 3.35 pound but would go quicker.
Oh, well. Good learning experience.  

Keeping the smoker temp below 250 has required more attention then I thought.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 4, 2019)

Finally hit 190 after 13 hours !  I thought 3.35 ponds would go by quicker :-)
 Getting ready to do some pulled pork sandwiches with cole slaw and Carolina Red sauce.
I'll post some pics and a further report on the pork forum shortly.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 4, 2019)

My wsm gets mold so quick and easy that I've found that I have to move it inside downstairs apartment next to dehumidifier.   I had tried everything with leaving vents open,  cover, uncover,  in shed,  out of shed,  and found that the only thing that works for me is the dehumidifier.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 4, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> Finally hit 190 after 13 hours !  I thought 3.35 ponds would go by quicker :-)
> Getting ready to do some pulled pork sandwiches with cole slaw and Carolina Red sauce.
> I'll post some pics and a further report on the pork forum shortly.



I did 8.8 lber last month when my son in law and granddaughter came out for a visit. 
It took 18 hrs before finally hitting 205ish.  
Butts can't tell time.  They are done when they are done.


----------

